# Tango Toolbar



## bthackrey (May 19, 2010)

Hey, I have an extra toolbar by the name of tango toolbar that just popped up in my internet explorer a few days ago. I figured something wasnt right so i tried deleting it in my control panel but i just get this message:

Hello, If you were sent to this page then it is likely that you have downloaded some sort of* adware or malware. *We have recently begun to receive reports from individuals who have installed a toolbar that includes the name tango and tells them to go to here to remove it. *Our company, Brand Tango, has no association with this software and we do not create any software for individual use.* The reported toolbar is attempting to mislead people by sending them to a domain that they dont own and that cant help them. We recommend that you ensure your internet security software (anti-virus, firewall, malware/adware protection, etc) is up to date and then contact their technical support for help removing the toolbar. For your convenience, links to some of the more popular internet security companies are listed below.

Sincerely,
Brand Tango

http://usa.kaspersky.com/
http://www.symantec.com/norton/index.jsp
http://www.mcafee.com/us/default.asp

So its obviously malware since when you try to delete it, it just says,"this isnt malware so why are you deleting it?" I did the HJT report like it said in the post:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:20:12 PM, on 5/18/2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.8.0.41\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\jnipmo.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Windows\SysWow64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10e.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\registrybooster.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\GabPath\GabPath.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.tangosearch.com/?useie5=1&q=
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.tangosearch.com/?useie5=1&q=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.8.0.41\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.8.0.41\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Tango - {DD087521-0E98-4BDE-9227-2BA8A82CD9E0} - C:\windows\SysWow64\8078.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.8.0.41\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Tango - {DD087520-0E98-4BDE-9227-2BA8A82CD9E0} - C:\windows\SysWow64\8078.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TUSBSleepChargeSrv] %ProgramFiles(x86)%\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA USB Sleep and Charge Utility\TUSBSleepChargeSrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NortonOnlineBackupReminder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\Toshiba Online Backup\Activation\TobuActivation.exe" UNATTENDED
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe" /hide:60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TWebCamera] "%ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Web Camera Application\TWebCamera.exe" autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyTOSHIBA] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\My Toshiba\MyToshiba.exe" /AUTO
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [GabPath] C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\GabPath\gabpath.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SfKg6wIPuSp] C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\jnipmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [RegistryBooster] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\launcher.exe" delay 20000
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: symres - {AA1061FE-6C41-421F-9344-69640C9732AB} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.8.0.41\coIEPlg.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree WiMAX Service (cfWiMAXService) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFIWmxSvcs64.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Gadget Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA Games\TOSHIBA Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.8.0.41\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: RosettaStoneLtdController - Rosetta Stone Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\RosettaStoneLtdServices\RosettaStoneLtdController.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SpaceQuery Service - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\SpaceQuery\spacequery121.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD Protection (Thpsrv) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\ThpSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA eco Utility Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TPCH Service (TPCHSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 12057 bytes

I have windows7, thanks in advance for the help!


----------

